# Marvel NBA Covers



## ATLien

http://jockpost.com/espn-marvel-nba-covers-eastern-conference-15-comic-book-covers/










What is he getting ready to do to Joe? I don't like that look in his eye.


----------



## BlakeJesus

:laugh:

That is certainly an odd picture.


----------

